# The perfect ash of Frank LLaneza's cigars



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Every cigar that I've smoked that Frank is behind has #1 been a great cigar and #2 had perfect burning white ash that others cigars wish they had.

I smoked the JR Ultimate Cabinet 40 last night (rich dark chocolate greatness)

And the Siglo Limited Reserve IV tonight (cohiba what? who cares when I got this)

I also have a bunch of El rey del mundos both natural and oscuro and a couple Frank Llaneza 1961's that burn perfect, but haven't smoked one since I got this new phone with a camera ha.

Its a shame the hatsa factory where most of his stuff was made is closed now


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Seems fitting he and the factory left so soon, but such a tragic loss. 

The JR Ultimate brand is going to def. take a hit IMO.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a couple of boxes of ERDM Flor de Llaneza from 2007 and every one of these cigars I have smoked has had a perfect burn and tasted great. We're gonna miss the old boy and the factory in Cofradia.


----------

